# Spanish music question ???



## Ethan (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello, I'm French, sorry for my english, I'm a passionate of figure skating. I look for for a very long time a Spanish music which was skated several times, but which is absolutely untraceable.

I would like to be able to benefit from your knowledge to manage to find this music 
Attached, you will find a video on which you can hear the music which I look for.

His title "Flamenco Fantasy" but it's not a Flamenco, however I have some doubts on the exactness of this title, because I ever found nothing with this last one. I think that it is maybe about a music of Stanley Black.

If the one of you knows another title for this music, the name of the composer, or even better, a means to obtain him on internet, I am a buyer.





 Thanx in advance ;-)


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it is _The Tango Serenade _... the tango and flamenco are very similar so yes, you're right; it is not quite flamenco.


----------

